# 500,000 boardfeet



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are about to start priming 500,000 lft of t&g ceiling boards. Prime both sides by brush and roller. Good thing this is t&m at our higher rates.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We are about to start priming 500,000 lft of t&g ceiling boards. Prime both sides by brush and roller. Good thing this is t&m at our higher rates.


Why aren't you spraying them?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

When we've been faced with 1/100 of that, without being able to spray them, I've contemplated alternatives. The main one being a serious of pressure-fed roller through which the boards are fed, followed by fixed brushes to remove the excess and eliminate the stipple.

At least that gave me something to think about while I was brushing and rolling....


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Why aren't you spraying them?




Guess you missed the "by the hour" part  

If someone wants to pay a man to dig a ditch with a tooth pick, why not let them? :jester: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

It is pretty daunting when you finish up prepainting all the walls, and your GC buddy starts hauling in 2 cords of poplar trim you've gotta start priming by hand. Set up the saw horses and drying racks and get ready for a few seriously boring days.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Why aren't you spraying them?


The HO's want the brushed/rolled look. I told them we could do it faster with a sprayer. Sprayer is out anyways. Way to many carpenters all over the home with saws.

We were outside doing them today, we have the 3rd floor to use which is pretty wide open but not enough room to store all these. Plus lumping these up 3 stories then back down to the 1st floor is a bit much hourly or not. lol.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> When we've been faced with 1/100 of that, without being able to spray them, I've contemplated alternatives. The main one being a serious of pressure-fed roller through which the boards are fed, followed by fixed brushes to remove the excess and eliminate the stipple.
> 
> At least that gave me something to think about while I was brushing and rolling....


I'm only thinking about having more drying racks built. The carpenters threw 2 racks together for us today but it's not enough. We can put 20 pieces on one rack.

Why did this seem like a great job the other day. lol. Easy, roll, brush stack. Ok stacking is an issue.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I'm only thinking about having more drying racks built. The carpenters threw 2 racks together for us today but it's not enough. We can put 20 pieces on one rack.
> 
> Why did this seem like a great job the other day. lol. Easy, roll, brush stack. Ok stacking is an issue.


Sorry that I don't have a picture, but we knock ours together with 2 2x4s-8, 7 1x2s cut to 4-0, and a 1x2 for a brace. The 1x2s are sandwiched between the two 2xs, which serve as the uprights. The result looks like two combs, back to back. Add some scrap 2x4 for a base and pairs of these are joined with the extra 1x2. The resulting rack will hold 160+ pieces of 1x4 or about ~110 pieces of 1x6.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gough said:


> Sorry that I don't have a picture, but we knock ours together with 2 2x4s-8, 7 1x2s cut to 4-0, and a 1x2 for a brace. The 1x2s are sandwiched between the two 2xs, which serve as the uprights. The result looks like two combs, back to back. Add some scrap 2x4 for a base and pairs of these are joined with the extra 1x2. The resulting rack will hold 160+ pieces of 1x4 or about ~110 pieces of 1x6.


Similar to this? But free standing and double sided?








These were mounted to the joists.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

500k linear is a lot. 
I like this type of rack using blocks and 1 or 2 by's. You can stack them as high as you can reach. 


















That's about 1,500 linear, but of course those are really wide boards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PRC said:


> Similar to this? But free standing and double sided?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. We adjust the spacing between the two rack to accommodate everything from cabinet doors to 16-0 wood siding.

No HardiPlank, though...too heavy. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Still like this light weight wood block system. 2x4 or 2x3's. Fill buckets or a trash can with blocks for the shop or at the jobsite. Here's 190 boards not even full height. Stickers are 1x3 furring strips cut in half (48") which hold up great. If one was concerned about sag, you could easily place a block in the center and they would be strong enough for Ipe.

While unstacking you can toss blocks in a can or bucket quickly. While stacking boards it's easy to stage a bunch of blocks close and ready to grab.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

This could easily be 8ft wide, just shoot a nail into a block at the 48" mark for center support.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Guess you missed the "by the hour" part
> 
> If someone wants to pay a man to dig a ditch with a tooth pick, why not let them? :jester:
> 
> ...


By the hour or not, the thought of doing 25,000 twenty foot sections of trim (or what ever combinations of lengths there are) by hand is enough to give me the willies.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> By the hour or not, the thought of doing 25,000 twenty foot sections of trim (or what ever combinations of lengths there are) by hand is enough to give me the willies.


Along with lots and lots of updates to the OPPU thread.

"Oh my back/wrist/neck/etc. hurts."


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> By the hour or not, the thought of doing 25,000 twenty foot sections of trim (or what ever combinations of lengths there are) by hand is enough to give me the willies.


Are you seeing stock that long? If so, I'm jealous. Most of the specialty stuff that we've seen lately is 8s and 10s. So, 50,000 to 60,000 pieces would be more like it.

When we've prefinished wood siding, getting random lengths certainly didn't help. We'd have to have racks set up for several different lengths and sort the units as we worked through them.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Gough said:


> Are you seeing stock that long? If so, I'm jealous. Most of the specialty stuff that we've seen lately is 8s and 10s. So, 50,000 to 60,000 pieces would be more like it.
> 
> When we've prefinished wood siding, getting random lengths certainly didn't help. We'd have to have racks set up for several different lengths and sort the units as we worked through them.


My buddy who's a GC always uses poplar on his jobs. Always gets 16's. However, that is poplar. 8's and 10's would be brutal.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

This will be Dave and a guy from his crew on day four...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Are you seeing stock that long? If so, I'm jealous. Most of the specialty stuff that we've seen lately is 8s and 10s. So, 50,000 to 60,000 pieces would be more like it.
> 
> When we've prefinished wood siding, getting random lengths certainly didn't help. We'd have to have racks set up for several different lengths and sort the units as we worked through them.


No, just grabbed that number and went with it. Actually, twenties of anything would be a PITA to handle.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well since no one else has pointed it out, I will. In Dave's thread title he says 500,000 _board_ feet instead of _linear_ feet. They're not the same, ya know.:smartass:


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

RH said:


> No, just grabbed that number and went with it. Actually, twenties of anything would be a PITA to handle.


20' long Ipe boards, great to have a good system. Two guys work together, have to have a guy at each end of sawhorses carrying two boards, one in each hand, walk to crib system accessing at each end and set down, very much quicker than each person carrying one at a time.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Well since no one else has pointed it out, I will. In Dave's thread title he says 500,000 _board_ feet instead of _linear_ feet. They're not the same, ya know.:smartass:


Yeah,but his post says lft....

Maybe he's dealing with T&G boards that are 12" wide and 1" thick, do they'd be the same.

Your move.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> Well since no one else has pointed it out, I will. In Dave's thread title he says 500,000 _board_ feet instead of _linear_ feet. They're not the same, ya know.:smartass:





cdpainting said:


> We are about to start priming 500,000 lft of t&g ceiling boards. Prime both sides by brush and roller. Good thing this is t&m at our higher rates.


uhhh...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Yeah,but his post says lft....
> 
> Maybe he's dealing with T&G boards that are 12" wide and 1" thick, do they'd be the same.
> 
> Your move.


Well, if they're only twelve inches wide, that's not so bad. :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Yeah,but his post says lft....
> 
> Maybe he's dealing with T&G boards that are 12" wide and 1" thick, do they'd be the same.
> 
> Your move.


Good point. Either way, that's a lot of wood.


----------

